# Free signatures! Slots open: 0/3[TEMP SHOP]



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

*Welcome!
I am going to be doing freebies for a little bit (or until I get too busy at school)
If you're intrested, look below.


*




I can do GFX(but it's p bad if you look at my SOTW entries)
I can do villager signatures.

My GFX example can be seen  here.
My villager signature example is in my signature.
 under town info.
SLOTS
1.Jetix
2.EeveeACNLisDaBomb
3.oswaldies

and KawaiiX3 (updates)



Spoiler:  Signatures done!



For *Applelicious*





For *KawaiiX3*




For *TheAhPoCawdOh*


----------



## Togekid (Aug 12, 2015)

Wrong thread  It'll probably get moved to TBT Marketplace > Museum Shop > [Giveaway]


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

mayorjoe said:


> Wrong thread  It'll probably get moved to TBT Marketplace > Museum Shop > [Giveaway]



I don't know how it all works yet, after a year with how it used to work XD.

It's not a giveaway though...


----------



## Togekid (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry! I would've thought the museum shop would be under museum, so when I found it in TBT marketplace i was just like 'bruh?'


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 12, 2015)

If you still doing this I would like to have one if its ok. I would like to have a sig that is similar to the current one that you have, my town name is GraveDig and I have a Halloween theme town. Also if you can make the colors of my signature based around the colors of Halloween that would be nice  as well x3..

Here is a list of my  townsfolk's that I currently have  and  also my name in the game is Luthian.

Coco
Pekoe
Ankha
Lucky
Flip
Rosie
Pietro
Rasher
Cookie
Puck


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> If you still doing this I would like to have one if its ok. I would like to have a sig that is similar to the current one that you have, my town name is GraveDig and I have a Halloween theme town. Also if you can make the colors of my signature based around the colors of Halloween that would be nice  as well x3..
> 
> Here is a list of my  townsfolk's that I currently have  and  also my name in the game is Luthian.
> 
> ...



OK! I can try with changing the colors in the speach bubble.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 12, 2015)

Forgot to mention as for the avatar you can put like a moon with a bat on it if its ok.


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Forgot to mention as for the avatar you can put like a moon with a bat on it if its ok.



ok! I'll see what I can do!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finished!






Link is here :http://imgur.com/RlL0evE


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2015)

Can I get one?
My villagers are:
Beau
Bill
Freya
Goldie
Molly
Blanche
Maple
Lolly
Rosie
Nana

I'll go ahead and post a reference for now, creds to Riummi for drawing dis


Spoiler: cute warning







Ty!

forgot, name is Faith from Camellia. It kinda sounds like cinnamon in Spanish, so can I have like a brown/yellow theme?


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank's for the sig looks awesome.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 12, 2015)

Could you make me one of Ness from earthbound, saying in quote "GreatNess awaits you"?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello!
I would like a sig. that looks in a big rectangle. showing alot of *cough* mlgness *cough*
My town name is MLGLand
Villagers:
Kitt
Shep
Mathilda
Canberra
Hamlet
Bianca
Jeremiah
Rizzo
And the references,well:


Spoiler: TOP MLG SECRET BANNED FROM E3


























Yeah...
Tysm!


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Could you make me one of Ness from earthbound, saying in quote "GreatNess awaits you"?



I get it


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Hello!
> I would like a sig. that looks in a big rectangle. showing alot of *cough* mlgness *cough*
> My town name is MLGLand
> Villagers:
> ...



I'll look this out tomorrow...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> I'll look this out tomorrow...



Tysm! ^ω^


----------



## N e s s (Aug 13, 2015)

Could you pm me when its finished? Much appreciation!


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Tysm! ^ω^



But, please make it more clear for me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> But, please make it more clear for me



ok!
so,what i want to have in my sig. is that have alot of those MLG things (if u dont know about that,search it on yt)
About the border of the sig,i would like it to be a big rectangle (if its possible,with marijuana on the borders)
And for the avatar,i would like the jetix logo 
Anyways,tysm! 
Oh! i forgot
Mayor name:Snoop
Town name:MLGLand


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> ok!
> so,what i want to have in my sig. is that have alot of those MLG things (if u dont know about that,search it on yt)
> About the border of the sig,i would like it to be a big rectangle (if its possible,with marijuana on the borders)
> And for the avatar,i would like the jetix logo
> ...



OK,  I'll start on this after teh other request!

- - - Post Merge - - -





http://i.imgur.com/LS2YS8Y.png

KawaiiX3's signature is done!


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> OK,  I'll start on this after teh other request!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


yay ty so much I love it!


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> yay ty so much I love it!



Anytime!


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> ok!
> so,what i want to have in my sig. is that have alot of those MLG things (if u dont know about that,search it on yt)
> About the border of the sig,i would like it to be a big rectangle (if its possible,with marijuana on the borders)
> And for the avatar,i would like the jetix logo
> ...



Getting started!


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2015)

I updated the title~ It now tells how many slots are opn


----------



## Locket (Aug 14, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## EeveeACNLDaBomb (Aug 14, 2015)

Is this still open? Can you make one with my dreamies
Katt
Lucky
Ankha
Lolly
Rosie
Bob
Marshal
Peanut
Tangy

If you can do a obtained sign, all are obtained accept Katt, Lucky, and Ankha
For the avatar, can you do eevee the pokemon? And I want the chat bubble thing in your sig
Sorry if its too much


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 15, 2015)

Can you make the cutest signature EVER? c:


----------



## Locket (Aug 15, 2015)

EeveeACNLDaBomb said:


> Is this still open? Can you make one with my dreamies
> Katt
> Lucky
> Ankha
> ...


Too much? This is pretty much all I need.


oswaldies said:


> Can you make the cutest signature EVER? c:



Maybe :3


----------



## EeveeACNLDaBomb (Aug 15, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Too much? This is pretty much all I need.



Ok thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I forgot the mayor name is Katie


----------



## Locket (Aug 15, 2015)

EeveeACNLDaBomb said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh I forgot the mayor name is Katie



OK!


----------



## Rey (Aug 16, 2015)

Is there still space? 

If there is, can you make a speech bubble? Pokemon themed, with Pikachu.

My name is Rey, and town name is Kalos.

My dreamies are: Marshal, Lolly, Goldie, Fang, Rolf, Beau, Octavian, Fauna, Marcel, Katt

Thanks


----------



## Locket (Aug 16, 2015)

Rey said:


> Is there still space?
> 
> If there is, can you make a speech bubble? Pokemon themed, with Pikachu.
> 
> ...



Sadly there isn't any space, but if you want I can put yours on hold!


----------

